#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Commercial (Sales) Department Administrator

## HRStrategy

Our client, a well-established multinational company wishes to employ an ambitious Commercial and Sales Support Administrator for Middle East & Africa based in Athens, Greece. 

*Main Accountabilities*


Efficiently enter and manage all company orders to relevant factoriesLiaise daily with procurement & planning for order status ensuring delivery commitmentHandling of cancellations or changes in sales orders and communicating such changes effectively and timely to all related departmentsCo-ordination of shipments with all customersLogistics co-ordination with forwardersProvide sales assistance to Area Sales Managers by producing reports, memos, letters, spreadsheets and general administrationImport/Export co-ordination

*Job Requirements:*

- Perfect command of English language, while German language also, will be an extra asset
- Excellent Computer literacy
- A bachelors degree in Economics or Engineering or any other Commercial specialty
- Excellent communication skills
- A real problem solver with enthusiastic approach to meet clients’ needs
- An ambitious person 

*The company offers:*


Extensive training in a multi-national working environmentInternational career prospect in Greece or abroadCompetitive remuneration

To apply: Please send resumes in Microsoft Word format at info@hrstrategy.gr (*******************) mentioning job title

----------

